# PCMCIA/CardBus Netzwerkkarte will nicht ganz so wie ich will

## LDericher

Moin, ich bin der Neue!

Vor ein paar Tagen hab ich mit Gentoo angefangen - davor kannte ich nur Ubuntu. 

Da ich aber recht bewandert in der Kommandozeile bin, hab ichs mir zugetraut, und es gefällt  :Wink: 

Mit diesem System wollte ich dann auch den Uralt-Laptop (IBM Thinkpad ... irgendeinenummer, 325 MHz, 128 MB RAM) verwöhnen.

Der Kernel ist nach 5 Stunden auch kompiliert und läuft soweit einwandfrei. Leider will meine PCMCIA-Netzwerkkarte nicht ganz so, wie ich will. Ich vermute, dass ich noch nicht den richtigen Treiber ausgewählt habe.

Mit der minimal-liveCD musste ich "modprobe yenta_socket" eingeben - dann hat es die Karte erkannt und ich hatte ein interface eth0, auf dem ich den dhcpcd starten konnte. Magic!

Mit dem installierten System wills leider nicht so flott. Den yenta_socket habe ich zwar auch als Modul kompiliert, aber den zu proben bringt noch nicht mal eine Ausgabe (obwohl lsmod zeigt, dass es aktiv ist). Auch das direkte einkompilieren in den Kern (5 Stunden...  :Very Happy: ) hat nichts gebracht - gleiches Problem.

Es wäre schön, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte, mir gehen gerade die Ideen dazu aus, wie ich rausbekomme, welche Treiber auf der LiveCD genau den Unterschied gemacht hat. Ich tippe euch auch gern die Ausgaben einiger Programme hier ab^^

Grüße, euer LDer!

----------

## Max Steel

keine Ausgabe bei diesen GNU-Commandos (modprobe und co) heißt alles in Ordnung.

mit ifconfig -a kannst du nachschauen ob das eth0 erkannt wird. wenn ja hast du eins, wenn nein gibt es keine/eine nicht gefunden, ausgabe.

----------

## LDericher

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> mit ifconfig -a kannst du nachschauen ob das eth0 erkannt wird.

 

Nö, hab ich nicht. Ich kann aber mit lo (loopback halt...), irlan0 (aha, also funktioniert der IRDA-Treiber^^) und tun10 (was auch immer das ist) dienen.

Mir ging es aber eher um den PCMCIA/CardBus - wie gesagt - der LiveCD-Kernel bringt's, nur mein selbstkompilierter nicht  :Sad: 

ADD: Ich hab was rausgefunden - ich bekomme die gleiche Ausgabe wie auf der Live-CD, nur sehe ich sie nicht im stdout, dafür aber im dmesg. Leider scheint er den Treiber nicht zu finden - eth0 gibbet nicht. Auch wenn ich sämtliche Module unter "net/pcmcia" »einstecke«.

Grüße, LDer

EDIT: Die Karte ist eine PF-16 von KTI Networks - angeblich ist da ein AX-Chip drauf (http://www.g-mb.de/pcmcia.html)Last edited by LDericher on Tue May 31, 2011 9:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo und willkommen im Forum!

Ich vermute das dir noch der eigentliche Netzwerkkarten - Controller Treiber im Kernel fehlt.

Am einfachsten ist wohl einfach noch mal zu schauen was die LiveCD für einen genutzt hat, schaue dort zb mit 

```
# lspci -k

oder/und

# lspci -k | grep -i Ethernet -A 3
```

Mit dem Treiber sollte es dann auch auf deinem neuen System funktionieren?!

----------

## LDericher

Aha!

Das sieht schonmal schick aus - die LiveCD weiß alles^^

Also:

lspcmcia bringt mir auf meinem installierten System überhaupt keine Ausgabe. Woran das liegt? keine Ahnung.

Also, Ausgaben (liveCD):

lspcmcia -vv

```
Socket 0 Bridge:      [yenta_cardbus]    (bus ID: 0000:00:02.0)

   Configuration:   state: on   ready: yes

         Voltage: 5.0V Vcc: 5.0V Vpp: 0.0V

         Available IRQs: 3, 4, 5, 7, 10

         Available ioports:   0x00000100 - 0x000003af

                  0x000003e0 - 0x000004ff

                  0x00000820 - 0x000008ff

                  0x00000a00 - 0x00000aff

                  0x00000c00 - 0x00000cf7

         Available iomem:   0x000cc000 - 0x000dffff

                  0x60000000 - 0x60ffffff

                  0xa0000000 - 0xa0ffffff

Socket 0 Device 0:   [axnet_cs]      (bus ID: 0.0)

   Configuration:   state: on

   Product Name:   PCMCIA 10/100 Ethernet Card 

   Identification:   manf_id: 0x8a01   card_id: 0xc1ab

         function: 6 (network)

         prod_id(1): "PCMCIA" (0x281f1c5d)

         prod_id(2): "10/100 Ethernet Card" (0x11b0ffc0)

         prod_id(3): --- (---)

         prod_id(4): --- (---)

Socket 1 Bridge:      [yenta_cardbus]    (bus ID: 0000:00:02.1)

   Configuration:   state: on   ready: yes

         Available IRQs: 3, 4, 5, 7, 10

         Available ioports:   0x00000100 - 0x000003af

                  0x000003e0 - 0x000004ff

                  0x00000820 - 0x000008ff

                  0x00000a00 - 0x00000aff

                  0x00000c00 - 0x00000cf7

         Available iomem:   0x000cc000 - 0x000dffff

                  0x60000000 - 0x60ffffff

                  0xa0000000 - 0xa0ffffff
```

dmesg nach Einstecken der Karte:

```
pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket0: pccard: PCMCIA card inserted into slot 0

pcmcia 0.0: pcmcia: registering new device pcmcia0.0 (IRQ: 11)

eth0: Asix AX88190: io 0x300, irq 11, hw_addr 00:a0:0c:43:50:4e

eth0: found link beat

eth0: autonegotiation complete: 100baseT-FD selected
```

(Im installierten System kommt nur die erste Zeile...)

lspci (gekürzt):

```
00:02.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1450 (rev 03)

   Subsystem: IBM ThinkPad 600X/A21m/T20/T22

   Kernel driver in use: yenta_cardbus

   Kernel modules: yenta_socket

00:02.1 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1450 (rev 03)

   Subsystem: IBM ThinkPad 600X/A21m/T20/T22

   Kernel driver in use: yenta_cardbus

   Kernel modules: yenta_socket
```

modprobe -l | grep pcmcia:

```
/lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r8/kernel/sound/pcmcia/pdaudiocf/snd-pdaudiocf.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r8/kernel/sound/pcmcia/vx/snd-vxpocket.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/scsi/pcmcia/qlogic_cs.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/scsi/pcmcia/fdomain_cs.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/scsi/pcmcia/sym53c500_cs.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/ata/pata_pcmcia.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/pcmcia/pcmcia_core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/pcmcia/yenta_socket.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/pcmcia/pd6729.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/pcmcia/pcmcia_rsrc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/pcmcia/i82092.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/pcmcia/pcmcia.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/pcmcia/nmclan_cs.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/pcmcia/3c589_cs.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/pcmcia/smc91c92_cs.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/pcmcia/pcnet_cs.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/pcmcia/3c574_cs.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/pcmcia/xirc2ps_cs.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/pcmcia/fmvj18x_cs.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/pcmcia/axnet_cs.ko
```

lsmod | grep pcmcia:

```
pcmcia_rsrc             5715  1 yenta_socket

pata_pcmcia             6841  0 

pcmcia                 23806  2 axnet_cs,pata_pcmcia

firmware_class          3969  7 tg3,aic94xx,libsas,qla2xxx,qla1280,advansys,pcmcia

pcmcia_core             8105  3 yenta_socket,pcmcia_rsrc,pcmcia

libata                115395  52 libsas,pdc_adma,sata_inic162x,sata_mv,ata_piix,ahci,libahci,sata_qstor,

sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil24,sata_sil,sata_promise,

pata_sl82c105,pata_cs5530,pata_cs5520,pata_via,pata_jmicron,pata_marvell,pata_sis,pata_netcell,

pata_sc1200,pata_pdc202xx_old,pata_triflex,pata_atiixp,pata_opti,pata_amd,pata_ali,pata_it8213,

pata_pcmcia,pata_ns87415,pata_ns87410,pata_serverworks,pata_artop,pata_it821x,pata_optidma,

pata_hpt3x2n,pata_hpt3x3,pata_hpt37x,pata_hpt366,pata_cmd64x,pata_efar,pata_rz1000,

pata_sil680,pata_radisys,pata_pdc2027x,pata_mpiix
```

Edit: Ich glaube jetzt zu wissen, wo ich noch rumdoktern muss - aber eine Frage noch vorab: Welchen Unterschied gibt es zwischen builtin und Modulen (außer dass Builtins automatisch geladen werden)?

----------

## Josef.95

Bis zum PCMCIA-Slot schaut anscheinend alles gut aus, doch ich vermute immer noch das dir der eigentliche Controller Treiber deiner Netzwerkkarte fehlt..

Ist da nicht noch ein Netzwerk Adapter in der "lspci -k" Ausgabe? (am besten von der LiveCD)

Ansonsten poste doch mal die komplette Ausgabe.

----------

## Max Steel

Der Unterschied zwischen builtin und module steckt im Name, builtin ist bereits im Kernel enthalten (also die Datei /boot/vmlinuz) die Module liegen unter /lib/modules/<kernelversion>

Also alles was dringend geladen werden muss bevor das Root-Verzeichnis (/) gemountet werden kann muss dringend in den Kernel (Datei-System von /,alles was mit dem verwendeten Medium auf dem root drauf ist zu tun hat (S/PATA/USB, SCSI-DISK)

----------

## LDericher

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Der Unterschied zwischen builtin und module steckt im Name, builtin ist bereits im Kernel enthalten (also die Datei /boot/vmlinuz) die Module liegen unter /lib/modules/<kernelversion>
> 
> Also alles was dringend geladen werden muss bevor das Root-Verzeichnis (/) gemountet werden kann muss dringend in den Kernel (Datei-System von /,alles was mit dem verwendeten Medium auf dem root drauf ist zu tun hat (S/PATA/USB, SCSI-DISK)

 

Es wäre aber grundsätzlich nicht falsch, völlig ohne Module zu arbeiten (auch wenn ich das nicht vorhabe). Also zum Beispiel die Module, die ich für mein Netzwerkgeraffel brauche, als Builtin zu setzen.

Richtig? In jedem Fall glaube ich nun, den Fehler gefunden zu haben. Man wird es sehen, sobald der Kernel kompiliert ist - gerade angeworfen. Ich melde mich dann morgen wieder!

----------

## Max Steel

Ja es ist nicht falsch alles builtin zu werfen.

Nur sobald du externe Module wie z.B. ati/nvidia-drivers installierst musst du die Unterstützung externer Module eingeschaltet haben.

----------

## LDericher

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Ja es ist nicht falsch alles builtin zu werfen.
> 
> Nur sobald du externe Module wie z.B. ati/nvidia-drivers installierst musst du die Unterstützung externer Module eingeschaltet haben.

 gut, dann lass ich den Kernel weiterkompilieren und melde mich wieder, wenn ich genaueres weiß  :Smile: 

Grüße, euer LDer

----------

## firefly

yenta_socket ist nur der treiber für den pcmcia cotntroller. Für die karte scheint dieser treiber notwendig zu sein:

axnet_cs

----------

## LDericher

 *firefly wrote:*   

> yenta_socket ist nur der treiber für den pcmcia cotntroller. Für die karte scheint dieser treiber notwendig zu sein:
> 
> axnet_cs

 Soweit hab ich auch gedacht - aber danke für die Bestätigung  :Smile: 

Leider funktioniert nach wie vor nichts. Hat sich eigentlich nichts geändert - außer, dass beim Booten vorher komische Fehlermeldungen waren (weiß nicht mehr genau wie die aussahen), die sind jetzt aber sowieso weg.

Wie ich merke, wird auch mein USB-Kartenleser nicht erkannt - im Livesystem aber schon. dmesg sagt nur "new full speed USB device [...] bad residual 512 of 0, ignoring \n uba: uba1"

nach einem modprobe für axnet und yenta - tut sich auch nix mit den interfaces (eth0 nicht da) und der dhcp lässt sich entsprechend _nicht_ dafür starten. Dafür sehe ich wieder die "card inserted"-Meldung im dmesg.

Es ist einfach zum Mäusemelken...

Edit: Was ich fast vergaß - der Trackpoint funzt auch nicht, obwohl ich mit der LiveCD eine /dev/mouse0 hatte die auch was ausgegeben hat. Richtig stören tut mich das in der Konsole aber nicht, um ehrlich zu sein  :Wink: 

Edit2: Hab die mouse0 auch im installierten System - /dev/input/mouse0 - kann ich die irgendwie als Maus auswählen? (Hab schon gpm gefunden - DAS läuft soweit  :Smile: )

----------

## astaecker

 *LDericher wrote:*   

> nach einem modprobe für axnet und yenta - tut sich auch nix mit den interfaces (eth0 nicht da) und der dhcp lässt sich entsprechend _nicht_ dafür starten. Dafür sehe ich wieder die "card inserted"-Meldung im dmesg.

 

Vielleicht musst du die Netzwerkkarte noch mit pccardctl aktivieren, siehe Gentoo Wiki.

----------

## Josef.95

 *LDericher wrote:*   

> Mit der minimal-liveCD musste ich "modprobe yenta_socket" eingeben - dann hat es die Karte erkannt und ich hatte ein interface eth0, auf dem ich den dhcpcd starten konnte. Magic!

 

Sofern du hier nicht weiterkommst teste es doch ansonsten auch mal mit der Kernel .config der LiveCD , sprich, baue damit mal einen Kernel.

Die .config sollte unter /proc/config.gz verfügbar sein.

----------

